# Newly Married and Lost



## Ms.Sugacoatit (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, everyone

My husband and I have been married for only 5 months now and I love him. He's 24 now and I'm 21. We met and married a year after. We are kinda opposites but it works in our relationship. He's in school and good to me most the time but I am in love with someone else. My Love/Friend of 3 years. We still talk and hang out. We have an incredible time together sometimes. I cant stay away from him. We been thru alot of good times together and alot of bad bad times together but somehow i feel like hes my soulmate. We get eachothers crazy ways and because my husband is foriegn he doesnt get it sometimes. Hes even said that "we are from different worlds". I broke up with my Love/Friend because he didnt want a relationship but I wanted to be with him so badly I was MADLY IN LOVE WITH HIM.. He explained that liked how things were and was afraid if we complicate things then we might break and he'll lose me. I stayed around praying that is would change but things got worse he did things that made me feel ****ty. We broke up and he would come back and I'd forgive him. The break up b4 I met my husband was the worse because I had to choose whether or not to get an abortion. The way things was going between the Love/Friend and my life at that moment couldn't handle havin a baby so I got an abortion. I felt horrible and that was the longest I ever been away from him since we met. A few months after that I met my husband we jus hung out as friends but that soon turn in something. He treated me so well and wasn't afraid to tell he how he felt, I Wasn't used to that. I thought I was finally happy again that's why I married him but in the back of my mind I still thought about the past and I was happy I was movin on but there was Alil fear there. Fear that Love/Friend would come back and I wouldn't be able to say no to him. My fear has come true at first I was nervous but then I see he has changed. He tells me he loves me, admits to being wrong, he's actually making an effort and that's something he wasn't doing b4. I'm torn cuz I love my husband I saw a future with him but this other guy I feel like I can't live without. Even bein away from him and bein so mad at him after the abortion I still cried for him. I feel so horrible and afraid how this will hurt my husband cuz I still care about him too. I don't know what to do. I feel like a awful wife and person.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

You feel awful because you did an awful thing by marrying someone you are NOT in love with.

Leave your husband and be with your "soulmate", you deserve each other.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

do you really know what 'love' is?
you don't love your husband, you want someone else. I wonder if you married your husband in order to show the other guy what he was missing or somehow make him pay for not wanting a more serious relationship with you once he'd got you pregnant?

You don't have a future with your husband whilst this guy is in the picture and it doesn't sound like you're prepared to break off all contact with him so there's only one avenue open to you - let your husband find someone who loves him and only him

then you can be together with your soulmate and everyone wins right?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

You need to go see a counselor! SERIOUSLY.

You say you LOVE your H, but you're emotionally in love with another man, Mr. Soulmate.

Mr. Soulmate is interested in you NOW, NOW that he KNOWS you're married, and off-limits. Are you willing to bet your future that if you LEFT YOUR H, Mr. Soulmate would SUDDENLY find a reason *WHY* you can't be in a 'real relationship' with HIM? 

I see NO FUTURE with Mr. Soulmate; I think he's playing you!

I see a future with your H, but ONLY if you get into some counseling NOW, grow up, and decide what the hell you really want and are willing to work for. If you CAN'T/WON'T do that, then PLEASE divorce your H. He deserves better than you're giving him (or willing to give him.)


----------

